# Nexus -> S3 ?!?!?!?!



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

I know many are on the fence and I sure as hell am too, Should I really ditch the Nexus for the S3?

I have been using the S3 for a couple days now and I am not 100% sure I want to sell the Nexus.

looking for some thoughts on if it is the right choice to sell the Nexus and keep the S3 or just return the S3 and keep the Nexus.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

If you're leaning one way or the other, go with the way you're leaning. If you're waiting for somebody to convince you to go S3 or to stay Nexus, then you've already made the decision. I say this both as somebody who went from the GNex to the S3 and as somebody who has repeatedly said that the S3 isn't a huge upgrade over the Nexus. If it's good enough to convince you to switch (and pay an add'l ~$300 to do the switch), then you probably already know it.

IMHO, if you really can't decide one way or the other, then just stay put until the Nexii come out this fall/winter.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

i made the purchase to the S3 expecting a huge jump which hardware wise there is but it just doesn't feel that much different.

maybe Jelly Bean will change that at some point.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

nuclearemp said:


> i made the purchase to the S3 expecting a huge jump which hardware wise there is but it just doesn't feel that much different.
> 
> maybe Jelly Bean will change that at some point.


1) Yes, the S3 hardware is superior to the GNex hardware. HOWEVER, you've not been hitting the limits (most likely) of your GNex hardware so these improvements won't be major at this time. Maybe in the future, at which point, it very well may make sense to upgrade then (when the GS3 is MUCH cheaper or you have other options).
2) I wouldn't expect Jelly Bean to change much - this phone is already pretty smooth. However, I am anxious to find out if I'm wrong on that. 

Ultimately, whatever you decide, you'll be fine with. Don't let people change your mind. I think this is a decision where you have to make it yourself. If somebody changes your mind, then it's likely going to be the wrong decision.


----------



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

I am also coming from the gnex to the s3, I definitely like the s3 more expect lacking the development cause of vzw. Another point you need to consider is the s3 is bogged down with all the touchwiz ui things. The biggest reason I like the s3 so far is battery, we'll my signal is a little better so far.

And the development community and jellybean is why I'm keeping the gnex for now too, I can always switch between the two phones.


----------



## kisypher (May 29, 2012)

i'm facing the same decision as you. with the Gnex running JB and OC'd there is nothing this phone won't do, fast as hell too. also, the development for the Gnex is top notch. for me the only thing the S3 brings to the table is a slightly larger display and a little bit better battery. the camera is better, but it's still a phone camera, and i couldn't care less about the camera anyway. yes, the cpu/gpu is superior, but there really isn't much out there that pushes the Gnex to it's limits much less the S3, so that's kind of a wash right now. personally, i'm leaning towards giving the S3 to my kid and holding out for the next nexus or maybe the Note2. what ever decision you make you will be fine, you can't really go wrong with either phone right now.



nuclearemp said:


> I know many are on the fence and I sure as hell am too, Should I really ditch the Nexus for the S3?
> 
> I have been using the S3 for a couple days now and I am not 100% sure I want to sell the Nexus.
> 
> looking for some thoughts on if it is the right choice to sell the Nexus and keep the S3 or just return the S3 and keep the Nexus.


----------



## Travisimo (Feb 23, 2012)

There's no right or wrong, but I just went from the Nexus to the S3 and I'm not looking back. I miss a few things from Jelly Bean but mainly just Google Now and the improvements to voice search. They'll come soon enough and the hardware is very nice on the S3.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

My nexus has been watching me on my gs3 for the last 2 days that 4.1.1 is teasing me.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

